# Any Idea What This Button Is For



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

as the title says has anybody got an idea what this button/pusher is for(shown above the crown)?.the watch is an early quartz with day/date










any replies appreciated.

thanks

diddy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is most likely for advancing the minute hand and stoping the second hand to hack the watch during time setting. What is the watch?

Later,

William


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> It is most likely for advancing the minute hand and stoping the second hand to hack the watch during time setting. What is the watch?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


thanks william,it's an early orient quartz.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Have to agree with William,I had a Patek Philipe with buttons like that and they are to re-set the day/date.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

It activates the built in emergency transmitter, what ever you do don't press it


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

mutley said:


> It activates the built in emergency transmitter, what ever you do don't press it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

If that is an Orient, wouldn't that button be for cycling the day of the week?

Cheers


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

many thanks to all for your suggestions.after i posted the query on the forum i emailed orient japan with the query and lo and behold got the following reply by return:

"It seems to be our Orient Quartz model "Orientron Just" which produced in around 1979.

If so, about your question of the button at 2 o'clock position, you can reset and back the second hands at 12 o'clock position to adjust the current time

when you press that button".

so i guess that's the definitive answer and thanks orient for excellent service.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

it seems the definitive answer was wrong!i just received an email from orient watch to apologise for the error and to confirm the button is for setting the hour hand to a different time zone without altering the seconds or minute hands.

pretty clever for the 70's eh?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's cool!... both the idea and the fact that Orient kept your question in mind and continued to look into it!


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> That's cool!... both the idea and the fact that Orient kept your question in mind and continued to look into it!


 yes,can't fault their customer service.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

diddy said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool!... both the idea and the fact that Orient kept your question in mind and continued to look into it!
> ...


I'm really impressed at this. The fact that they got back to you about it in the first place and then again after researching it a bit more. For some reason I can imagine a lot of companies ignoring an email about a 30 year old watch.

Good on them.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mjolnir said:


> diddy said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


It's an honor thing... failling to dig it up would probably involve seppuku.... :death:


----------

